# Arizona protest Immagration law.   If you don't like Americ Fucking LEAVE Bitches!



## jagbender (May 17, 2012)

Police Watch as SB1070 Illegal alien supporters desecrate US Flag during National Anthem - YouTube


----------



## hoyle21 (May 17, 2012)

Just for arguments sake, couldn't the same be said for anyone who wants gay marriage illegal?   Or can you love America and just hate the first amendment?

Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion...


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 17, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Just for arguments sake, couldn't the same be said for anyone who wants gay marriage illegal?   Or can you love America and just hate the first amendment?
> 
> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion...



No, you see, when other people have problems with America they are communists or unpatriotic, but when it's the individual who has a problem with America it's because the system is broken or there is something wrong with America.  We hold other people to completely different standards than we hold ourselves.


----------



## DOMS (May 17, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Just for arguments sake, couldn't the same be said for anyone who wants gay marriage illegal?   Or can you love America and just hate the first amendment?
> 
> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion...



Gay Americans are still just that, gay _Americans_. Mexicans aren't Americans. *Ever.* They're just a bunch of third-world wetbacks that have no place in a first-world country.

Also, the Constitution applies to _Americans_.


----------



## tallguy34 (May 17, 2012)

I live in AZ and I'm proud to support SB 1070! If you look in the video its a small majority who are against it and they are primarily what?? If you guessed Hispanic then you are correct!! 

What this video doesn't show is the veterans who tried to pick up the American flag and were run off by the filthy Mexicans! That pisses me off the most! You wanna illegally come to this country? Okay, but you better respect the people who are laying their lives down so you can enjoy the same freedoms and liberties people who were BORN in THIS country have! 

Just for the record I'm against illegal immigration, but short of building a Jurassic Park style fence (pretty damn good idea) around the borders the fuckers will still keep coming! So while they keep coming I'll keep stocking up on guns and ammo so when the time comes I'm not worried about running out of varmint rounds!

My buddy was the DPS officer who they showed walking through the video as the camera man walked through... he is a former Marine. He said that was the hardest thing for him to watch since coming home...


----------



## DOMS (May 17, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> I live in AZ and I'm proud to support SB 1070! If you look in the video its a small majority who are against it and they are primarily what?? If you guessed Hispanic then you are correct!!
> 
> What this video doesn't show is the veterans who tried to pick up the American flag and were run off by the filthy Mexicans! That pisses me off the most! You wanna illegally come to this country? Okay, but you better respect the people who are laying their lives down so you can enjoy the same freedoms and liberties people who were BORN in THIS country have!
> 
> ...



There are 500,000 troops stationed in bases in the states that border Mexico. Move them to the border. After enough Mexicans are killed trying to get into the US, they're stop coming. Problem solved.


----------



## IronAddict (May 17, 2012)

Yup, that time of season again for gay marriage and immigaration to stir the pot, and get the rabble to rally.

However, I don't believe illegal immigrants have the right to gather and protest unjust policies, go home and try this.

Americans had the right to protest during the Occupy movement and they had the living shit whumped out of them, and it was squashed before it could really manifest.

How many of these people will be cracked upside the head or arrested? 

How bad is it that illegals get better treatment from authority in the U.S, even better than a United States citizens!?


----------



## tallguy34 (May 17, 2012)

DOMS said:


> There are 500,000 troops stationed in bases in the states that border Mexico. Move them to the border. After enough Mexicans are killed trying to get into the US, they're stop coming. Problem solved.



Wish I could say I thought that would work... but it would probably breed more problems than it would solve. Someone would intervene on Mexico's behalf and we would possibly be at war with the battlefront being home this time.


----------



## IronAddict (May 17, 2012)

^ You mean like Ecuador, El Salvoadore or Guatamala?


----------



## BP2000 (May 17, 2012)

Dale Mabry said:


> No, you see, when other people have problems with America they are communists or unpatriotic, but when it's the individual who has a problem with America it's because the system is broken or there is something wrong with America.  We hold other people to completely different standards than we hold ourselves.





Problem is we got a bunch of prissy fucker's living in America now who forgot their grandparent's were immigrants.  But now they have this sense of entitlement and think they can call immigrants dirty names like they are so much better than them.   Short fucking memory. 

These people want to come over and sweep floors and mow grasses.  You know, like your parents did when they first came over.  They (your grandparents,great grandparents) worked there way up to give you the life and opportunity you have now.  And some of you would rather kill another person and deny them that opportunity.   Shows how low you are. 

Change the law and make it legal for them to come over.  Long as they don't have a criminal record and take a basic English course.  Hell they are coming over anyway I would rather them do it old school.


----------



## BP2000 (May 17, 2012)

Plus not all Mexican's are bad.  I wouldn't kick her out of the country, err I mean bed.


----------



## IronAddict (May 17, 2012)

Just another gotdamn wedge issue. No use getting upset or heated about the whole thing, because shit is set up the way the powers that be-- want it. There's no need to change laws, all that needs to be done is to enforce the law.

These people wouldn't continue coming over here if employers would quit hiring them illegally.

But It's the people that come here illegally that get the bad rap.


----------



## Arnold (May 17, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Gay Americans are still just that, gay _Americans_. Mexicans aren't Americans. *Ever.* They're just a bunch of third-world wetbacks that have no place in a first-world country.
> 
> Also, the Constitution applies to _Americans_.



tell us how u really feel! LMAO!


----------



## tallguy34 (May 17, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Plus not all Mexican's are bad.  I wouldn't kick her out of the country, err I mean bed.



God damn you!!! I knew exactly what I was gonna say to your other statement till I saw this picture... Now my mind is fucked!


----------



## DOMS (May 17, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Wish I could say I thought that would work... but it would probably breed more problems than it would solve. Someone would intervene on Mexico's behalf and we would possibly be at war with the battlefront being home this time.



No one would intervene. Worst case, we'd go to war with Mexico. We'd start just after breakfast and finish just before lunch.

It's a definite solution for the problem.


----------



## DOMS (May 17, 2012)

Prince said:


> tell us how u really feel! LMAO!



You know me, I hold it in.


----------



## LAM (May 17, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Just for arguments sake, couldn't the same be said for anyone who wants gay marriage illegal?   Or can you love America and just hate the first amendment?
> 
> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion...



don't tell the Christians that there is no established religion you know they all try to change history to suit their ideology.


----------



## Ichigo (May 17, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Wish I could say I thought that would work... but it would probably breed more problems than it would solve. Someone would intervene on Mexico's behalf and we would possibly be at war with the battlefront being home this time.



What would happen is some enterprising soldiers will take the opportunity and become the biggest baddest drug dealers and or pimps ever seen. Human trafficking will be the norm where countless children and women would disappear into the abyss of slavery. While killing the men or forcing them to become drug mules.  

Thats what will happen!

And yes they will be a few Mexicans executed or arrested but probably executed so the soldiers will look like they are doing there jobs.


----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Problem is we got a bunch of prissy fucker's living in America now who forgot their grandparent's were immigrants.  But now they have this sense of entitlement and think they can call immigrants dirty names like they are so much better than them.   Short fucking memory.
> 
> These people want to come over and sweep floors and mow grasses.  You know, like your parents did when they first came over.  They (your grandparents,great grandparents) worked there way up to give you the life and opportunity you have now.  And some of you would rather kill another person and deny them that opportunity.   Shows how low you are.
> 
> Change the law and make it legal for them to come over.  Long as they don't have a criminal record and take a basic English course.  Hell they are coming over anyway I would rather them do it old school.


Most of the euopeans came in through LEGAL processes!


----------



## NVRBDR (May 17, 2012)

Legal immigration is a great thing, my grandparents did it, so did my wife's grandparents.


----------



## LAM (May 17, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Most of the euopeans came in through LEGAL processes!



when Mexico defaulted on their debt in the mid 1900's they became the bitch of the US (this was pre-IMF/World Bank days) we were still a lender then and not a debtor country.  when that happened their economy was restructured to serve the US so it was mainly export with a large service sector.  mexico also has no minimum wage laws, etc.

it's pretty much the same thing that is going on with Greece right now.  once you default on your debt you become the bitch of the NWO via the IMF/World Bank, etc. and sovereignty is gone forever.  that's why they are flighted so hard


----------



## DOMS (May 18, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Most of the euopeans came in through LEGAL processes!



Not only that, but they almost all came from first-world countries.


----------



## heckler7 (May 18, 2012)

first amendment is a right we enjoy as legal citizens, illegals should not get to hide behind it. WTF are those cops waiting for round em up, case closed.


----------



## tallguy34 (May 18, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> first amendment is a right we enjoy as legal citizens, illegals should not get to hide behind it. WTF are those cops waiting for round em up, case closed.



Those people are legal with family members who are illegal. So their protests are covered under the first amendment.


----------



## DOMS (May 18, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Those people are legal with family members who are illegal. So their protests are covered under the first amendment.



If they really are Americas - and I doubt they are - they should benefit from American laws. Laws like rounding up their illegal-shit relatives on the spot and dumping them back into Mexico.


----------



## maniclion (May 18, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Plus not all Mexican's are bad.  I wouldn't kick her out of the country, err I mean bed.























She was born into a wealthy family in Mexico, her mother was an opera singer and her father was an Oil Exec.  These the of people don't come into our country and work 2 jobs, 7 days a week to feed their 10 kids and forget that while yes, your kids are well fed, they have no parental guidance and they go out and join gangs, get pregnant at 15 and get in trouble.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 18, 2012)

i like mexicans...they make me feel really tall


----------



## heckler7 (May 18, 2012)

this thread made me hungry for tacos


----------



## Gissurjon (May 18, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> Legal immigration is a great thing, my grandparents did it, so did my wife's grandparents.



And I did too, however, the process as it is today is too expensive to expect poor people to be able to pay.


----------



## Gissurjon (May 18, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Gay Americans are still just that, gay _Americans_. Mexicans aren't Americans. *Ever.* They're just a bunch of third-world wetbacks that have no place in a first-world country.
> 
> Also,* the Constitution applies to Americans*.



If a tourist commits a crime within the U.S. boarders, is he not owed due process?


----------



## DOMS (May 18, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> If a tourist commits a crime within the U.S. boarders, is he not owed due process?



There are laws to cover that. There are also many laws, such as the firs amendment, which are not open to tourists. 

Illegals Mexicans aren't tourists, they're criminals.


----------



## NVRBDR (May 18, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> And I did too, however, the process as it is today is too expensive to expect poor people to be able to pay.



where did you immigrate from? If it's too expensive, save until you can afford it.


----------



## NVRBDR (May 18, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> If a tourist commits a crime within the U.S. boarders, is he not owed due process?



are you for illegal aliens living in USA?  If an illegal alien rapes and kills a family, better yet, drives drunk and kills a family of four, what do you think they deserve?


----------



## maniclion (May 18, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> this thread made me hungry for tacos



Greasy, turn a paper bag translucent they're so greasy, tacos....

In the immortal last recorded words of Jim Morrison "come on lets go get some tacos..."


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 18, 2012)

Not that anyone would want to, but go to Mexico and then demand to be a citizen... I am pretty sure there is some paperwork involved if you want to be a Mexican citizen. No one is saying they can't come here just that they should do it legally. Bunch of crap every time a Mexican whines about this shit since every other country has immigration laws as well. And why the fuck do they always have Mexican flags at US rally's where they are demanding US rights?!?! I worked with a guy from El Salvador who was going through the process legally and it pissed him off that all these Mexican pricks thought they could run accross the border, spike their babies and demand their "rights". Wonder why you can't get health insurance anymore... it's cause we are paying hospital bills for millions of illegal aliens!

P.S. - My girlfriend is a Mexican American... legal.


----------



## LAM (May 18, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Just another gotdamn wedge issue. No use getting upset or heated about the whole thing, because shit is set up the way the powers that be-- want it.





watching the Puppet Show is far more entertaining when you don't allow yourself to get sucked into it...

I suggest everyone finding a copy of George Friedman's book titled "The Next 100 Years".  it's around on PDF.  the news that was released the other day in the media about the declining white population in the US was not news to many of us, economists have been talking about this for decades.  it's one of the reason's why labor has been kicked to the curb in the US.  the standard of living for those that derive 100% of the income from labor wages is being forced down intentionally, by inflation and by the physical relocation of production facilities to nations far less wealthy.


----------



## Ezskanken (May 19, 2012)

This reminded me about an episode on Criminal Minds, yes I know it's just a show but still.  The episode was about a cop who was sick of illegals coming into the US crossing the Texas-Mexico border.  At night he would go out on his ATV and behead those he caught.  Then when people called in missing persons, he would say, "how are they supposed to be missing if there not supposed to be here in the first place..."


----------



## DOMS (May 19, 2012)

I will make one addendum to my disdain of Mexicans. I do like people of Mexican descent if their lineage were here when America took the SW in the American-Mexican war. They are often very good Americans. They also hate people from Mexico as much as I do.


----------



## crazyotter (May 19, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> this thread made me hungry for tacos



Me too! Mexican food is soooo good! I'd punch an old lady in the face for a rio rancho chicken burrito right now.


----------



## jagbender (May 21, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 21, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I will make one addendum to my disdain of Mexicans. I do like people of Mexican descent if their lineage were here when America took the SW in the American-Mexican war. They are often very good Americans. *They also hate people from Mexico as much as I do*.



Your statement is pure fiction, the majority hate illegal immigrants who cross the other side not their people/heritage or motherland. I'll take being a good human being over a good american (whatever "a good america" means) any day of the week, makes more sense since we are all one under the sky.


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Your statement is pure fiction, the majority hate illegal immigrants who cross the other side not their people/heritage or motherland. I'll take being a good human being over a good american (whatever "a good america" means) any day of the week, makes more sense since we are all one under the sky.



I said "Mexican", as in the nationality, not "people of Mexican decent."

A good human? Does a good human make no mention of, or do what's allowed by law, another country's people invade their own?

Who gives a flying fuck if were all under one sky? Just because someone lives in a shitty country and wants something better doesn't mean that they force their way into another country. They made their shitty bed, they should lie in it instead of fucking it up for other people.


----------



## LAM (May 21, 2012)

DOMS said:


> They made their shitty bed, they should lie in it instead of fucking it up for other people.



actually the US designed the Mexican economy when they defaulted on loans


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2012)

LAM said:


> actually the US designed the Mexican economy when they defaulted on loans



Yeah, yeah, yeah. Everything wrong that's ever happened, or will happen, if the fault of the USA.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 21, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah. Everything wrong that's ever happened, or will happen, if the fault of the USA.



Well you have to admit they sure don't mind their own business , just look at all US bases around the world.


----------



## IronAddict (May 21, 2012)

Every phuquin person on this board parents, grandparents, great grand parents came from someplace else. And it was them who all of a sudden said, you have to come here legally. come on!

If you're white, you're not originally from this country...


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Well you have to admit they sure don't mind their own business , just look at all US bases around the world.



No one that has the option does.


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Every phuquin person on this board parents, grandparents, great grand parents came from someplace else. And it was them who all of a sudden said, you have to come here legally. come on!
> 
> If you're white, you're not originally from this country...



By that logic, on the people living in The Great Rift Valley in Africa are originally where they're from.

And you're saying that America should have an immigration policy? Are you serious?


----------



## IronAddict (May 21, 2012)

DOMS said:


> By that logic, on the people living in The Great Rift Valley in Africa are originally where they're from.
> 
> And you're saying that America should have an immigration policy? Are you serious?



Don't misconstrue me, I'm saying you're all illegal. Anyone that came to this country after columbus, you're all illegal.

What does Africa have to do with America.


----------



## maniclion (May 21, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Well you have to admit they sure don't mind their own business , just look at all US bases around the world.


Most of those places love having a US base in the area, without it the economy in the area would be shit.  Guam is a great example.  Of course you do have some men who hate that their women fall for the white men or especially the black men from those bases....


----------



## IronAddict (May 21, 2012)

And Doms, you're the one that says America should have an immigration policy!


----------



## maniclion (May 21, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Don't misconstrue me, I'm saying you're all illegal. Anyone that came to this country after columbus, you're all illegal.
> 
> What does Africa have to do with America.


He is saying we are all niggers who migrated across the world.....Go back to Africa...everybody!


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Don't misconstrue me, I'm saying you're all illegal. Anyone that came to this country after columbus, you're all illegal.



Incorrect. After the establishment of the US Government, there were laws made to allow people to enter. Or are you saying that because the people that founded this nation weren't from here that the laws aren't valid?



IronAddict said:


> What does Africa have to do with America.



The only place no the planet that humans can claim to "be from" is the Great Rift Valley. By your logic, anyway.


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> And Doms, you're the one that says America should have an immigration policy!



Uh...yeah? 

I'm guessing that you meant to write, "you're the one that says America should*n't* have an immigration policy!" Intimating that I don't think that anyone should come into the USA. If so, you're wrong. I think that if you can prove that you have something very good to offer the US, and if you meet all the other requirements, you can come in. And just because a person comes from a shit-hole country isn't a valid reason.


----------



## IronAddict (May 21, 2012)

maniclion said:


> He is saying we are all niggers who migrated across the world.....Go back to Africa...everybody!



Not this guy, Manic.


----------



## IronAddict (May 21, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Incorrect. After the establishment of the US Government, there were laws made to allow people to enter. Or are you saying that because the people that founded this nation weren't from here that the laws aren't vali
> 
> Haha....The people that founded this nation....No! I'm saying this nation was stolen. Can you make an arguement to that?
> 
> ...


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Haha....The people that founded this nation....No! I'm saying this nation was stolen. Can you make an arguement to that?



I'm not going to argue otherwise, but that doesn't mean that the immigration laws that were created aren't valid.



IronAddict said:


> I'm saying these people that took over this country like we tried to do in Iraq and Afghanistan, are playing by the same script....And mutha phuqas are falling for it.



Take Iraq and Afghanistan? Like here?


----------



## BFHammer (May 21, 2012)

The irony is they come here and then illegally vote for the same socialist dipsticks(democrats) that have destroyed their home country.  If socialism is so fucking wonderful why aren't the democrats crossing the borders going south??  We have 20 million unemployed, and 20 million illegals, math is pretty easy on that one.  Dump the criminals back home and lots of jobs for everyone.


----------



## IronAddict (May 21, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I'm not going to argue otherwise, but that doesn't mean that the immigration laws that were created aren't valid.
> 
> 
> 
> Take Iraq and Afghanistan? Like here?



Okay, Biochem, dissuade the facts to fill your agenda. You can't fool me!~


----------



## IronAddict (May 21, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> The irony is they come here and then illegally vote for the same socialist dipsticks(democrats) that have destroyed their home country.  If socialism is so fucking wonderful why aren't the democrats crossing the borders going south??  We have 20 million unemployed, and 20 million illegals, math is pretty easy on that one.  Dump the criminals back home and lots of jobs for everyone.



Illegals can't vote!


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Okay, Biochem, dissuade the facts to fill your agenda. You can't fool me!~



Dissuade?


----------



## IronAddict (May 21, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Dissuade?



Oh shit, you mean to go against facts isn't what it means. 

No, it's just not convenient to what you spew!


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Oh shit, you mean to go against facts isn't what it means.
> 
> No, it's just not convenient to what you spew!



ESL?

What are you trying to say?


----------



## IronAddict (May 21, 2012)

DOMS said:


> ESL?
> 
> What are you trying to say?



Dick. You got what I was saying!


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Dick. You got what I was saying!



I think your girlfriend is rubbing off on you, and not in the good way.


----------



## IronAddict (May 21, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Oh shit, you mean to go against facts isn't what it means.
> 
> No, it's just not convenient to what you spew!



Kid gloves are off, bitch. Fuck you and your racist beliefs.


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Kid gloves are off, bitch. Fuck you and your racist beliefs.



You're the one that threw down first, so don't act surprised and butt-hurt.


----------



## IronAddict (May 21, 2012)

See, when you beat these mother fuckers, they wanna go off on a tangent and make it personal... Like I said before, that shit doesn't work on me, cause I can get as vulgar and personal as you want me to.


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> See, when you beat these mother fuckers, they wanna go off on a tangent and make it personal... Like I said before, that shit doesn't work on me, cause I can get as vulgar and personal as you want me to.



What the hell are you babbling about? You didn't beat shit. You went went nuts, I asked what you were talking about, and starting with name calling.

Seriously, man; ESL.


----------



## IronAddict (May 21, 2012)

DOMS said:


> What the hell are you babbling about? You didn't beat shit. You went went nuts, I asked what you were talking about, and starting with name calling.
> 
> Seriously, man; ESL.



Lol Okay, Bio, you republican BS artist, what does your BS have to do with immrigation?

That is after all what this thread was about ,not  your opinion.


----------



## IronAddict (May 21, 2012)

DOMS said:


> What the hell are you babbling about? You didn't beat shit. You went went nuts, I asked what you were talking about, and starting with name calling.
> 
> Seriously, man; ESL.



Yup, I went went nuts! You're the one that requires ESL! Stoopid!


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Lol Okay, Bio, you republican BS artist, what does your BS have to do with immrigation?



Has your issue with English spread to reading? I'm not biochem; or is that supposed to be some sort of slight? If so, you fail at that, too. biochem is intelligent are tends to craft good arguments. 



IronAddict said:


> That is after all what this thread was about ,not  your opinion.



Says the person who keeps calling me the wrong name, bringing up political affiliations that have nothing to do with my opinion, and rambling about Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## IronAddict (May 21, 2012)

LOL. Were you or your grandparents born in this country


----------



## IronAddict (May 21, 2012)

Jesus effin christ! What does one have to do?


----------



## IronAddict (May 21, 2012)

What the fuck!


----------



## IronAddict (May 21, 2012)

.


----------



## IronAddict (May 21, 2012)

? beat me mutha phuqasss?.....


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2012)

You forgot to take your meds.


----------



## IronAddict (May 21, 2012)

Thanx!


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2012)

Xanax!


----------



## IronAddict (May 21, 2012)

Irrellevent!
Haha..,...


----------



## IronAddict (May 21, 2012)

Beat me mutha phuqas, I welcome the shit.


----------



## Swiper (May 21, 2012)

DOMS said:


> There are laws to cover that. There are also many laws, such as the firs amendment, which are not open to tourists.
> 
> Illegals Mexicans aren't tourists, they're criminals.



Constitutional experts say the constitution applies to citizens and non citizens.


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2012)

Swiper said:


> Constitutional experts say the constitution applies to citizens and non citizens.



Incorrect. 

The Constitution tells the _federal government_ how it many, and many not, treat the _citizens_ of the United States of America.

Here's the preamble to the Constitution:

"We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defense, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty* to ourselves and our Posterity*, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America. "

There are _very_ specific instances where it has been interpreted to cover non-citizens, but as a whole it is a document for US citizens.


----------



## Swiper (May 21, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> The Constitution tells the _federal government_ how it many, and many not, treat the _citizens_ of the United States of America.



can you direct me to where in the Constitution it states it only applies to US citizens? 

So non citizens have no constitutional rights?


----------



## IronAddict (May 21, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> The Constitution tells the _federal government_ how it many, and many not, treat the _citizens_ of the United States of America.
> 
> ...



Youre full of shit, just like your boyfriend, Bio..You think you can "dissuade" me... phuq No...

Is that better!


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2012)

Swiper said:


> can you direct me to where in the Constitution it states it only applies to US citizens?
> 
> So non citizens have no constitutional rights?



I've already stated that very specific parts of the Constitution have been interpreted to cover non-citizens. You can pull up the cases. If parts of the Constitution have to be _interpreted_ to cover non-citizens, then it's pretty clear that they're not covered by default.

Aside from those few instances, you're asking me to provide proof, which doesn't exist, for your side of the argument.


----------



## IronAddict (May 21, 2012)

All this mindless dribble, but some of us have caught on...

Why perpetuate the smoke screen..How does this effect you?


----------



## LAM (May 21, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah. Everything wrong that's ever happened, or will happen, if the fault of the USA.



maybe if you actually knew what your country has been doing for the last 3/4 century you wouldn't bitch and moan so much.  try to find one single good thing that the CIA has done for the US...I dare you to try cause you won't be able to

you make a much better sheep than human DOMS


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2012)

LAM said:


> maybe if you actually knew what your country has been doing for the last 3/4 century you wouldn't bitch and moan so much.  try to find one single good thing that the CIA has done for the US...I dare you to try cause you won't be able to
> 
> you make a much better sheep than human DOMS



Did I say the US was perfect? Of course not. But it's also not the pure and ultimate evil that you paint in your head.


----------



## tallguy34 (May 21, 2012)

Wow... I step away from this thread for a few days and it turns to the same old song and dance as every other thread that has to do with the US!

Let examine something real quick... what's the title of that thing that holds the preamble and the amendments? You know... it was written a few hundred years ago??? Oh that's right, its called the Constitution of the United States of AMERICA! The Constitution has been interpreted to defend actions of illegal immigrants. Key word, ILLEGAL. If I have to give the definition of illegal then there's no point in me writing any of this... 

Do illegal immigrants pay into the well fare system? Social Security? Taxes? Do they pay insurance for the automobiles they purchase? Do they do ANYTHING other than work a job that would allow them to be considered citizens? The answer to this question is NO, they do not. But they sure seem to be able to collect from it! However, I do all of the above. 

When an illegal runs a red light and hits my car who's insurance pays for my injuries and the cost of fixing or replacing my car? Mine does. And who's insurance rate goes up because of this payout? The insurance they don't have? Nope, mine does! Guess what, the above has happened to me!

Illegal immigrants are not afforded any rights other then that of being shipped back over the border from which they illegally came across. It is actually a crime against American citizens to even contemplate giving illegals rights as they have done nothing to contribute to themselves even having them!

I have no problem with people wanting a better life or trying to provide a better life for their families. But there are proper channels in which to do this! In all honesty I probably wouldn't have as much of a problem with illegal immigrants if I didn't live in a state where the vast majority of the crimes that take place are committed by illegals, but since I don't live in another state its hard for me to actually say I would feel any different. 

I'm sure I'm one of the few people on here who can trace my heritage back across the Atlantic. I have records of my family crossing over and doing it legally! I have family who has fought and died in EVERY single war America has been a part of. They died defending US CITIZENS! Oh and don't go giving me a lecture of how the US has done this that and the other. I know more than some and better than most of what the US has and has not done in the world! But by saying illegal immigrants are granted the sane freedoms and rights as I am degrades the sacrifices my family and thousands of other American families have made!

You can go and post whatever you want, quote this post and talk shit. But at the end of the day anyone saying illegals deserve the rights of American citizens obviously don't know what being an American citizen entails. You may think you do, however you prove that you don't when you would so easily giving rights to those that have done nothing to earn them.

Oh, one last thing cause I'm sure someone will bring this up if it hasn't already been brought up... The Statue of Liberty is not a symbol of immigration, ppl like to think it is because of the poem that hangs in the lobby which is titled 'The New Colossus' and carries the lines:

"With silent lips. "Give me your tired, your poor, Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,The wretched refuse of your teeming shore. Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me,I lift my lamp beside the golden door!"

I'm all for this... Hundreds of years ago people came across the Atlantic... poor, desolate, tossed aside, some with nothing but the clothes on their back... but guess what? One word... legally!

Peace be with you brothers!


----------



## troubador (May 21, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Did I say the US was perfect? Of course not. But it's also not the pure and ultimate evil that you paint in your head.



Actually aliens painted that in his head. LAM is part of a select group of intellectuals that aliens have deemed worthy to receive special insight into the secret workings of the global powers; so that one day, when the time comes, LAM will stand up against them and fight with the sword of Proletariaton... Proletariaton is the planet he will be made ruler of after the battle for earth where he will mate with its alien queen "Darnell".


----------



## troubador (May 21, 2012)

The "We stole it from the Native Americans" argument is a great example of liberal logic. I can just see some thug using that moral defense... "Look, it's ok I stole them speakers from Darnell because Darnell stole them first".


----------



## LAM (May 21, 2012)

hate to break the news to you guys but the Constitution is only a piece of paper and it died more than half a century ago and laws are for poor people to follow.

wake up and smell the coffee.....the US is not the country it used to be nor the country you ever thought it was....it is under control by foreign powers


----------



## heckler7 (May 21, 2012)

I dont want mexicans to leave, I dont want to cut my lawn or make my own tacos. I just want illegals to leave.


----------



## BFHammer (May 21, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Illegals can't vote!


Are you on crack?  Why do you think the democrats get frothing at the mouth when every a valid ID is required to vote??  

In 1997, the FBI and the U.S. Attorney's office in Dallas were  investigating voting by non-citi*zens. They sent a computerized tape of  the names of individuals who had voted to the INS requesting a check  against INS records, but the INS refused to cooperate with the criminal  investigation. An INS official was quoted as saying that the INS  bureaucracy did not "want to open a Pandora's Box???. If word got out that  this is a substantial problem, it could tie up all sorts of manpower.  There might be a few thou*sand [illegal voters] in Dallas, for example,  but there could be tens of thousands in places like New York, Chicago or  Miami."


----------



## heckler7 (May 21, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Illegals can't vote!


this is true, illegals dont break the law


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> this is true, illegals dont break the law


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2012)

troubador said:


> Actually aliens painted that in his head. LAM is part of a select group of intellectuals that aliens have deemed worthy to receive special insight into the secret workings of the global powers; so that one day, when the time comes, LAM will stand up against them and fight with the sword of Proletariaton... Proletariaton is the planet he will be made ruler of after the battle for earth where he will mate with its alien queen "Darnell".



Oh, god...I understand now. I just figured it out. Blacks are aliens, too! Just think about it, they always talk about being from another planet. I mean, how many times have you heard a black man say he's from the planet Erf?


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> I have no problem with people wanting a better life or trying to provide a better life for their families.



This part of your well crafted post reminded me of something I wrote a while ago.



DOMS said:


> I have plenty of cold hard facts about the criminal  effects of illegals in the US.  There are plenty to be had.
> 
> You don't have a clue as to why Arizonans want these laws passed because  you live in a place with few illegals.  The division of those who are  for or against/ambivalent towards these laws is clear: whether you have  to deal with them are not.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zaphod (May 22, 2012)

Just remember in November, vote early, vote often!


----------



## tallguy34 (May 22, 2012)

DOMS said:


> This part of your well crafted post reminded me of something I wrote a while ago.



I agree with what you said DOM. 

I may be delusional or just hopeful, but in searching for the "better life" I believe some may actually make something of themselves instead of breaking society down even further. It would seem however that I should hold no reservations as the amount that have tried and failed vastly out weights the amount that have tried and succeeded.


----------



## IronAddict (May 22, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> Are you on crack?  Why do you think the democrats get frothing at the mouth when every a valid ID is required to vote??
> 
> In 1997, the FBI and the U.S. Attorney's office in Dallas were  investigating voting by non-citi*zens. They sent a computerized tape of  the names of individuals who had voted to the INS requesting a check  against INS records, but the INS refused to cooperate with the criminal  investigation. An INS official was quoted as saying that the INS  bureaucracy did not "want to open a Pandora's Box???. If word got out that  this is a substantial problem, it could tie up all sorts of manpower.  There might be a few thou*sand [illegal voters] in Dallas, for example,  but there could be tens of thousands in places like New York, Chicago or  Miami."



Nope! But it sounds like you are.


----------



## BFHammer (May 22, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Nope! But it sounds like you are.



You make absolutely no sense.  Maybe your blood sugar is low, go use up some food stamps and eat up!


----------



## IronAddict (May 22, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> You make absolutely no sense.  Maybe your blood sugar is low, go use up some food stamps and eat up!



Why, if that isn't the pot calling the kettle black..

You bore me, shitbird!


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> You make absolutely no sense.  Maybe your blood sugar is low, go use up some food stamps and eat up!



He just graduated from the Eddie School of Communication.


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> I agree with what you said DOM.
> 
> I may be delusional or just hopeful, but in searching for the "better life" I believe some may actually make something of themselves instead of breaking society down even further. It would seem however that I should hold no reservations as the amount that have tried and failed vastly out weights the amount that have tried and succeeded.



Your reservations are well founded, as addressed in another post of mine:



DOMS said:


> You haven't taken a position on this issue because it doesn't yet directly effect you.
> 
> I'll start with my own personal experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## IronAddict (May 22, 2012)

DOMS said:


> He just graduated from the Eddie School of Communication.



Fuck you too, shitbird!

You bore me too.


----------



## LAM (May 22, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> Are you on crack?  Why do you think the democrats get frothing at the mouth when every a valid ID is required to vote??



because a large percentage of people that live in the metro area do not have state issued non-license ID cards because they don't drive nor do they have bank accounts.


----------



## BFHammer (May 22, 2012)

LAM said:


> because a large percentage of people that live in the metro area do not have state issued non-license ID cards because they don't drive nor do they have bank accounts.



Bullshit and you know it.  Without ID or bank accounts they can't cash their welfare checks.  The only population with a large percentage of non ID is the illegal ones.  And for anyone else too fucking lazy to spend 7 dollars to get an ID your a waste of air to begin with.


----------



## BFHammer (May 22, 2012)

DOMS said:


> He just graduated from the Eddie School of Communication.



I'm pretty sure iron addict didn't even graduate pre school or maybe he just keeps repeating it by the level of his posts.


----------



## LAM (May 22, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Your reservations are well founded, as addressed in another post of mine:



and who exactly is hiring all of these illegals in SLC?  if there was not the demand for labor (getting paid poverty wages) there would not be such a large supply.


----------



## LAM (May 22, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> Bullshit and you know it.  Without ID or bank accounts they can't cash their welfare checks.  The only population with a large percentage of non ID is the illegal ones.  And for anyone else too fucking lazy to spend 7 dollars to get an ID your a waste of air to begin with.



only 1% of the total US population collects direct money transfers which are limited to the lifetime maximum of 60 months per the 1996 Welfare Reform Act...maybe actually go to the websites and check the data yourself vs listening to politicians on tv


----------



## IronAddict (May 22, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> I'm pretty sure iron addict didn't even graduate pre school or maybe he just keeps repeating it by the level of his posts.



Who the fuck are you, anyway? You don't know shit about me, moron. But, I know you. Don't you think its time for a new playbook, shitbird! 

Like I said, you bore me.


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2012)

LAM said:


> and who exactly is hiring all of these illegals in SLC?  if there was not the demand for labor (getting paid poverty wages) there would not be such a large supply.



So it's not the Mexicans' fault that they choose came here illegally? 

I'm all for severely punishing people that hire illegals, both fiscally and in jail time.


----------



## LAM (May 22, 2012)

DOMS said:


> So it's not the Mexicans' fault that they choose came here illegally?
> 
> I'm all for severely punishing people that hire illegals, both fiscally and in jail time.



Mexico has a service sector that can not support it's entire population (sound familiar), has no minimum wage and high inflation.  

*now put in their place what would you do?*


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2012)

LAM said:


> Mexico has a service sector that can not support it's entire population (sound familiar), has no minimum wage and high inflation.
> 
> *now put in there place what would you do?*



Go fuck up another country?

Why don't we just support every other country on the planet that has problems? We don't because we have finite resources. 

Oh look, Bill Gates has more money that I do, that gives me the right to break into his place and take whatever I want. 

I don't give a rat's ass what squalor they live in. It doesn't justify them coming here illegal. The solution is to round them up, ship them home, severely punish anyone that hires them, and lock down the border with lethal force.


----------



## LAM (May 22, 2012)

like I said DOMS you make a better sheep than human...you show zero compassion for those that are far less fortunate than yourself.  and remember just who's idea it was to open up the borders to the south, Reagan.....

"President Reagan, in 1986, signed the Immigration Reform and Control Act, which legalized close to 3 million undocumented immigrants. The laws was supposed to be a comprehensive solution with provisions intended to clamp down on border security. These provisions were never enforced, and the subsequent explosion in illegal crossings has resulted in some 11 million illegal aliens living in the United States today. An estimated 1.8 million illegal immigrants are currently residing in Texas, compared with 1.1 million in 2000. In ten years, that represents an increase of 54 percent, or 70,000 persons each year coming to our state illegally. "


----------



## heckler7 (May 22, 2012)

true story, mexicans take advantage of illegals, I talked to my neighbor a liquor store owner, he said an illegal recently came in and said he would work for less than minimun wage, he was just let go from the mexican market a block away and his employer paid him $5 an hour. An aircraft cleaning company in van nuys, I wont name names, about 3 years ago was visited by INS and half his employees ran. The guy only hires mexicans, they use a fake ssn. My wifes dad never applied for citizenship till I busted his balls real good one nite. He's been working at the same job for 20 years. I told him his employer loves people like him because he only has to pay a fraction of the cost as hiring an american, you dont get health benifets, when you get hurt on the job you dont get paid, no workers comp. no tax and social security or 401k. If he gets deported he'll lose his job and and may never get to come back and see his grandchildren. you should have seen the look on his face when I told him he could be retired right now and collecting good benifets if he paid into the system ,but you'll have to work till the day you die. That lit the fire under his ass and he got his citizenship.


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2012)

LAM said:


> like I said DOMS you make a better sheep than human...



I'm a sheep because I don't want people from another country fucking up my own? I guess if I bend over and take it like you, I'd no longer be a sheep?



LAM said:


> you show zero compassion for those that are far less fortunate than yourself



They're fucking up themselves. They have since the day they gained independence from Spain _over 200 years ago_. But I'm sure you're going to whip up some conspiracy that totally absolves them from doing anything wrong...



LAM said:


> and remember just who's idea it was to open up the borders to the south, Reagan.....
> 
> "President Reagan, in 1986, signed the Immigration Reform and Control Act, which legalized close to 3 million undocumented immigrants. The laws was supposed to be a comprehensive solution with provisions intended to clamp down on border security. These provisions were never enforced, and the subsequent explosion in illegal crossings has resulted in some 11 million illegal aliens living in the United States today. An estimated 1.8 million illegal immigrants are currently residing in Texas, compared with 1.1 million in 2000. In ten years, that represents an increase of 54 percent, or 70,000 persons each year coming to our state illegally. "



And I care who it was because...? It was a wrong decision no matter who made it.


----------



## BFHammer (May 22, 2012)

LAM said:


> only 1% of the total US population collects direct money transfers which are limited to the lifetime maximum of 60 months per the 1996 Welfare Reform Act...maybe actually go to the websites and check the data yourself vs listening to politicians on tv



Really?  Try intellectual honesty I know it's against the grain for liberals, rental assistance, food  stamps, free health care, no time limits.


----------



## BFHammer (May 22, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Who the fuck are you, anyway? You don't know shit about me, moron. But, I know you. Don't you think its time for a new playbook, shitbird!
> 
> Like I said, you bore me.


I know your a little child who's incapable of debate and just spews nonsense.  why else would I want to know more about you, your whole life isn't worth 30 seconds of my time.


----------



## BFHammer (May 22, 2012)

LAM said:


> and who exactly is hiring all of these illegals in SLC?  if there was not the demand for labor (getting paid poverty wages) there would not be such a large supply.



No the real question is why are our poverty wages 10x better than the shithole they came from.  Why?  Because the shithole the came from is socialist, the same shit you advocate we implement here despite it being an utter failure across the globe for over a century.


----------



## BFHammer (May 22, 2012)

LAM said:


> like I said DOMS you make a better sheep than human...you show zero compassion for those that are far less fortunate than yourself.  and remember just who's idea it was to open up the borders to the south, Reagan.....
> 
> "President Reagan, in 1986, signed the Immigration Reform and Control Act, which legalized close to 3 million undocumented immigrants. The laws was supposed to be a comprehensive solution with provisions intended to clamp down on border security. These provisions were never enforced, and the subsequent explosion in illegal crossings has resulted in some 11 million illegal aliens living in the United States today. An estimated 1.8 million illegal immigrants are currently residing in Texas, compared with 1.1 million in 2000. In ten years, that represents an increase of 54 percent, or 70,000 persons each year coming to our state illegally. "



Always light on the facts as usual.  Who blocked and is still blocking border enforcement?  Liberals and Rhino's.  democrats had full control of congress for a decade after that bill and did not live up to their end of the bargain.  Just like they have no honor when it comes to cutting spending.  Reagan's mistake was in believing liberals had any honor at all.


----------



## troubador (May 22, 2012)

LAM said:


> like I said DOMS you make a better sheep than human...you show zero compassion for those that are far less fortunate than yourself.



Bullshit, obligation to "show compassion" is a defining characteristic of the herd mentality. Herds operate on seemingly altruistic behavior.


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 22, 2012)

*Cheap border protection*


----------



## IronAddict (May 22, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> I know your a little child who's incapable of debate and just spews nonsense.  why else would I want to know more about you, your whole life isn't worth 30 seconds of my time.



Lol Again the kettle calling the pot black!

Stop responding then jackhole!


----------



## LAM (May 22, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I'm a sheep because I don't want people from another country fucking up my own? I guess if I bend over and take it like you, I'd no longer be a sheep?



no because I ALWAYS REMEMBER WHY these things have been done. there is an agenda by the US government and it's painfully obvious.  it's the same reason why one by one every progressive policy that made the middle class strong and vibrant post WII was removed and what a surprise the middle class is no longer strong and vibrant, who would have thought...


----------



## Gissurjon (May 22, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> where did you immigrate from? If it's too expensive, save until you can afford it.



It wasn't for me, but then again I didn't migrate out of necessity. Umm I kinda think that the point of most of the illegals coming here is because they have a hard time making money where they at.. just a guess though.


Jimmyusa said:


> are you for illegal aliens living in USA?  If an illegal alien rapes and kills a family, better yet, drives drunk and kills a family of four, what do you think they deserve?


No, not for illegal anything. Spare me the "what if someone kills and rapes and takes a dump on your porch" bullshit.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 22, 2012)

wow this is crazy


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2012)

LAM said:


> no because I ALWAYS REMEMBER WHY these things have been done. there is an agenda by the US government and it's painfully obvious.  it's the same reason why one by one every progressive policy that made the middle class strong and vibrant post WII was removed and what a surprise the middle class is no longer strong and vibrant, who would have thought...



I know the "why" of it. I also know that poor people are more likely to commit burglary, but that doesn't mean for a second that it's okay or should be allowed.

Not-for-a-second.


----------



## LAM (May 22, 2012)

troubador said:


> Bullshit, obligation to "show compassion" is a defining characteristic of the herd mentality. Herds operate on seemingly altruistic behavior.



I'm still waiting for your answer as to how JD Rockefeller III can just fly to the USSR in the 60's and set up the central bank there (Chase Bank). 

and while you are at it.  maybe you can also explain why phone records show numerous calls from the White House to the Rockefeller residence during the beginning of Gulf War II...


----------



## Gissurjon (May 22, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Gay Americans are still just that, gay _Americans_. Mexicans aren't Americans. *Ever.* They're just a bunch of third-world wetbacks that have no place in a first-world country.
> 
> Also, the* Constitution applies to Americans*.


an absolute statement




DOMS said:


> *There are laws to cover that.* There are also many laws, such as the firs amendment, which are not open to tourists.
> 
> Illegals Mexicans aren't tourists, they're criminals.


Yes some of those being the ones in that document you claimed only covers Americans. First statement now exposed as non-truth.


DOMS said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> The Constitution tells the _federal government_ how it *many, and many not, treat the citizens of the United States of America*.
> 
> ...



Not only do you contradict yourself with these two statements but you show a lack of understanding for how the constitution has been interpreted. I am not a citizen, I however am protected by the constitution in every way you are except for very few exceptions. See it's actually the opposite from what you belief, the majority of the constitution refers to me as it does citizens and it's the "*very specific instances" *that *do not apply *to me like voting and becoming president, shit I can own a gun AS ALLOWED BY THE 2ND AMENDMENT.

If what you meant by "non-citizens" did not include legal aliens, then I apologize... no actually I don't you should know what you are talking about before taking a shit out of your mouth.


----------



## Gissurjon (May 22, 2012)

And the constitution talks about allot more than just how to treat citizens, the bill of rights addresses that for the most part and is only one part of the document.


----------



## tallguy34 (May 22, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> an absolute statement
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a quick question, not arguing anything, but if your not a US Citizen then what are you? Do you have a visa to work or go to school here? Or have you just chosen not to take the citizenship test and become a citizen?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 22, 2012)

This forum is filled with people world wide you know, its a big world out there.


----------



## Gissurjon (May 22, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Just a quick question, not arguing anything, but if your not a US Citizen then what are you? Do you have a visa to work or go to school here? Or have you just chosen not to take the citizenship test and become a citizen?



I am a "permanent resident" through marriage. My father is an American so if I chose to I could become a citizen somewhat easily, the route that I'm taking doesn't bother me though so why jack up the process. I won't be able to take "the test" for another couple of years.


----------



## tallguy34 (May 22, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> This forum is filled with people world wide you know, its a big world out there.



Well, from reading his posts I discerned he lives in this country. Therefore my question is valid...


----------



## troubador (May 22, 2012)

LAM said:


> I'm still waiting for your answer as to how JD Rockefeller III can just fly to the USSR in the 60's and set up the central bank there (Chase Bank).
> 
> and while you are at it.  maybe you can also explain why phone records show numerous calls from the White House to the Rockefeller residence during the beginning of Gulf War II...




You want me to defend an argument I haven't made. So my answer is Bigfoot mediated the deal. If that's wrong, I don't give a fuck.


----------



## tallguy34 (May 22, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> I am a "permanent resident" through marriage. My father is an American so if I chose to I could become a citizen somewhat easily, the route that I'm taking doesn't bother me though so why jack up the process. I won't be able to take "the test" for another couple of years.



Okay, I'm not gonna argue with you nor will I be an ass. But some of what you said is in fact incorrect about you have the same constitutional rights as a US Citizen, you at correct on the voting part. 

Before I go any further I have taken constitutional law classes so I'm pretty educated on the matter.

Now, this is a common misconception among all legal aliens/permanent residents. You are correct, the constitution for the most part does apply to you. You can own a firearm, you have the right to a fair and impartial trial. You are correct, you cannot vote. However, there are stipulation as to HOW MUCH of the amendments apply to you. For example, the first amendment and freedom of speech. This does apply to you up to a point. However, if you were to speak badly of the US in a way in which could be construed as extreme slander and a possible threat to the country you are no longer covered by the freedom of speech. At this point you could and can be tried as insisting terrorism on US soil. Now, I can say whatever I would like against America and nothing can happen to me. I am fully covered, because I am a US Citizen. 

If you took the citizenship test then you would be granted FULL rights... PERIOD! No matter your previous background as a permanent resident. So, I highly recommend that you take the test when its available.


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> an absolute statement



I noted later that a very few parts were interpreted to include non-citizens. And if it has to be "interpreted" to include non-citizen, it obviously wasn't made for them, or the whole thing would apply to them. Which is doesn't.

It's called logical thinking. Look it up.



Gissurjon said:


> Yes some of those being the ones in that document you claimed only covers Americans. First statement now exposed as non-truth.



You don't seem to be aware of it, but not all laws are contained in the Constitution.



Gissurjon said:


> Not only do you contradict yourself with these two statements but you show a lack of understanding for how the constitution has been interpreted.



"many, and many not, treat the _citizens_ of the United States of America."

"Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity"

"There are _very_ specific instances where it has been interpreted to cover non-citizens"

The Constitution was created for Americans and their posterity. It had to be "interpreted" to include people like you. By interpret, someone after the fact decided to include, since it wasn't included as part of the original document.



Gissurjon said:


> I am not a citizen



No shit? I couldn't tell from the way you're trying to denigrate Americans and sanctify illegals. You're just another foreigner trying to tell the USA how other people - which just happens to include you - are great people. 

You're just like almost every that's pro-immigration. You're either from another country; your recent ancestor was from another country; you're putting it to someone from another country; or someone in your family is putting it to a foreigner.



Gissurjon said:


> If what you meant by "non-citizens" did not include legal aliens, then I apologize... no actually I don't you should know what you are talking about before taking a shit out of your mouth.



You're the one talking out your loser ass. Try reading, dumb shit. It's what I do. So go show me, Mr. Foreigner, an authoritative source states that you're covered under the majority of the Constitution.


----------



## Gissurjon (May 22, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Okay, I'm not gonna argue with you nor will I be an ass. But some of what you said is in fact incorrect about you have the same constitutional rights as a US Citizen, you at correct on the voting part.
> 
> Before I go any further I have taken constitutional law classes so I'm pretty educated on the matter.
> 
> ...



That's all i was saying, majority of it. If you read my post again you see that I said exactly that, most of does apply, some parts do not, so where am I wrong. I tend not to make absolute statements as I am also educated in the matter ( have taken multiple law classes, const. law being one of them) and if there is one thing I learned quickly, it's that there are very few absolutes. So, again, where was I actually wrong? because we both pretty much said the same thing.


----------



## Gissurjon (May 22, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I noted later that a very few parts were interpreted to include non-citizens. And if it has to be "interpreted" to include non-citizen, it obviously wasn't made for them, or the whole thing would apply to them. Which is doesn't.
> 
> It's called logical thinking. Look it up.
> 
> ...



Contradicting, back tracking, false statements, and now you want me to do your work for you. You should have became knowledgeable on the subject before commenting. I could humor you and look up a stack of cases but I haven't received my renewal password for westlaw yet and I don't give two shits. 

By the way, the constitution wasn't actually made to govern the people, it serves as restrictions on the government. It establishes rights through restricting the federal government. And oh yea, most laws are not in the constitution, most laws aren't in statutes (codes), and they aren't even in case laws/common laws... so where do most laws come from hmmmm


----------



## Gissurjon (May 22, 2012)

Can't believe I got sucked into arguing with a coffee table again...


----------



## tallguy34 (May 22, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> That's all i was saying, majority of it. If you read my post again you see that I said exactly that, most of does apply, some parts do not, so where am I wrong. I tend not to make absolute statements as I am also educated in the matter ( have taken multiple law classes, const. law being one of them) and if there is one thing I learned quickly, it's that there are very few absolutes. So, again, where was I actually wrong? because we both pretty much said the same thing.



Actually, I don't believe I ever said you were wrong. At all. Lol. I didn't even say you were incorrect (to me those are two different things). O try not to say people are wrong unless I know for certain that are. I use incorrect when they say something that while some of it is true they may have it backwards or missing some stuff. I expanded upon your statement giving examples. However, you are incorrect in one area though and I meant to point it out and I'm not sure why I didn't. You said "very few areas" when in fact there are stipulations on almost every single amendment that could or can apply to someone of your status under the right circumstances. 

Its refreshing to have someone who is educated in this exact area in which to speak with. I tip my proverbial hat to you Jon, and if I could rep on tapatalk I would do so!


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> Contradicting, back tracking, false statements, and now you want me to do your work for you.



Bullshit. I linked all the logic and included my previous statements. 



Gissurjon said:


> You should have became knowledgeable on the subject before commenting. I could humor you and look up a stack of cases but I haven't received my renewal password for westlaw yet and I don't give two shits.



Ah, the cry of the Internet loser.



Gissurjon said:


> By the way, the constitution wasn't actually made to govern the people, it serves as restrictions on the government.
> 
> 
> It establishes rights through restricting the federal government.



No shit, Sherlock.



Gissurjon said:


> And oh yea, most laws are not in the constitution, most laws aren't in statutes (codes), and they aren't even in case laws/common laws... so where do most laws come from hmmmm



Now who's the bitch that's backtracking? Hint, it's you.

Source. Emphasis mine.



> The Constitution and federal law are the supreme law of the land, thus preempting conflicting state and territorial laws in the fifty U.S. states and in the territories.[SUP][/SUP]  However, the scope of federal preemption is limited, because the *scope  of federal power is itself rather limited*. In the unique dual-sovereign  system of American federalism (actually tripartite[SUP][/SUP] because of the presence of Indian reservations), *states are the plenary sovereigns*, while the federal sovereign possesses only the limited supreme authority enumerated in the Constitution.[SUP][/SUP]  Indeed, states may grant their citizens broader rights than the federal  Constitution as long as they do not infringe on any federal  constitutional rights.[SUP][/SUP] _*Thus, most U.S. law (especially the actual "living law" of contract, tort, criminal, and family law  experienced by the majority of citizens on a day-to-day basis) consists  primarily of state law*_, which can and does vary greatly from one state  to the next.[SUP][/SUP][SUP][/SUP]



Moron.

Like I said, you're just another foreigner trying to loosen the immigration laws because of their greatness.


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> Can't believe I got sucked into arguing with a coffee table again...



Says the bitch leeching off a country not his own. And who said you're arguing? You're just spouting shit.


----------



## LAM (May 22, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> That's all i was saying, majority of it. If you read my post again you see that I said exactly that, most of does apply, some parts do not, so where am I wrong. I tend not to make absolute statements as I am also educated in the matter ( have taken multiple law classes, const. law being one of them) and if there is one thing I learned quickly, it's that there are very few absolutes. So, again, where was I actually wrong? because we both pretty much said the same thing.



unfortunately most people think and believe the exact opposite and that the contents of the BOR are absolute.  I have a couple of lawyer friends and some on their way to being judges and everything they have told me is in line with your comments.


----------



## Gissurjon (May 22, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Okay, I'm not gonna argue with you nor will I be an ass. *But some of what you said is in fact incorrect about you have the same constitutional rights as a US Citizen*, you at correct on the voting part.
> 
> Before I go any further I have taken constitutional law classes so I'm pretty educated on the matter.
> 
> ...


 
You did just a little. I respect your comments though.


----------



## Gissurjon (May 22, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Bullshit. I linked all the logic and included my previous statements.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



most laws come in the form of regulations, thousands every year. Try again.


----------



## Gissurjon (May 22, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Says the bitch *leeching off a country not his own*. And who said you're arguing? You're just spouting shit.



holy shit you are stupid.... full academic scholarship while working and paying taxes is leeching in today's world huh. I guess I need to make 100 million and pay 0.05 % tax to be a contributing member. And we wonder why things are shitty... must be the Mexicans


----------



## tallguy34 (May 22, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> You did just a little. I respect your comments though.



Oh, I apologize. I re read what I posted just to make sure and I must have skipped over that part or didn't realize that's what I wrote. Again, my apologies.


----------



## Gissurjon (May 22, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Oh, I apologize. I re read what I posted just to make sure and I must have skipped over that part or didn't realize that's what I wrote. Again, my apologies.



No problem, and my hats off to you too. I do understand what you are saying about the stipulations but they don't exclude me except for certain instances which usually include a similar set of facts, which if were not present, would not affect my "rights".


----------



## tallguy34 (May 22, 2012)

DOM, I don't think there has been a thread where you and I haven't seen eye to eye for the most part. However, Jon actually is stating stuff from constitutional law course as well as other law classes. He isn't LAM, sorry LAM but I don't particularly agree with ANYTHING you and a good majority is conspiracy theory works, he actually has knowledge on this topic. I could pull out my books and start quoting but trust me, nobody wants that as I alone would add 4 pages to this thread in doing so. 

I have said my fill though on this topic and it seems to be turning into a round robin anyways. I will continue to read anything that is posted but I don't particularly want to add anymore to this conversation. 

Gentlemen, and ladies if there are any... Good evening!


----------



## Gissurjon (May 22, 2012)

LAM said:


> unfortunately most people think and believe the exact opposite and that the contents of the BOR are absolute.  I have a couple of lawyer friends and some on their way to being judges and everything they have told me is in line with your comments.



Every teacher I've had in my law classes are either practicing lawyers or judges, both federal and state and they almost always give the same answer to an initial legal question "it depends". Lol


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> most laws come in the form of regulations, thousands every year. Try again.



Look at you, ignoring all of your shit that I shot down and trying to weave past the source of laws.

Try again? To what? Point out that you're full of shit? I've been doing that the entire time.


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> holy shit you are stupid.... full academic scholarship while working and paying taxes is leeching in today's world huh. I guess I need to make 100 million and pay 0.05 % tax to be a contributing member. And we wonder why things are shitty... must be the Mexicans



And who paid for that full academic scholarship? How much is that worth? How much have you put into the country? Odd are, you've taken more that you've given. Even more interesting that you're not even an American, yet you're using an American scholarship.


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2012)

In any case, I don't give a flying fuck if the Constitution applies to Mexicans. They're a blight that needs to be removed from the USA. Along with all other illegals.


----------



## Gissurjon (May 23, 2012)

DOMS said:


> *And who paid for that full academic scholarship*? How much is that worth? How much have you put into the country? Odd are, you've taken more that you've given. Even more interesting that you're not even an American, yet you're using an American scholarship.



My school pays for my scholarship for making their teachers look good. I'm the best, so I got rewarded, that's how this country works you socialist bitch.


----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> My school pays for my scholarship for making their teachers look good. I'm the best, so I got rewarded, that's how this country works you socialist bitch.



Thought so.

What a lame way of saying you've taken more than than you've given to this country.

Leech.


----------



## maniclion (May 23, 2012)

Why don't they all move to Mexico City, I heard on NPR this morning that they are building 88 high rises, New York is at 86.  Or they can all go to Toronto, they are building 132.

Another solution, stop being so god damned Catholic and put those women on birth control and teach the men how to wrap it before they tap it......


----------



## Gissurjon (May 23, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Thought so.
> 
> What a lame way of saying you've taken more than than you've given to this country.
> 
> Leech.



That's not how they see it, Ill be making up for the IQ deficit provided by you and yours.


----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> That's not how they see it, Ill be making up for the IQ deficit provided by you and yours.



So long as your liquor store robbing gene doesn't flare up. Leech.


----------



## maniclion (May 25, 2012)

Since this thread had become a shit fest I just wanted to say:

Abortion......It really brings out the kid in you!


----------



## FUZO (May 25, 2012)

Stock up on your guns,build a house in the woods and make sure theres signs that will say "will be shot if you step on my property".


----------



## Zaphod (May 25, 2012)

I wouldn't put up the sign.  Don't want to draw attention to the new digs.


----------

